# Baby White Orchid (Starry Night) Sulawesi Shrimp



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I did not notice the mother giving birth, but here it is, the F1 Starry Nights in my tank. 1 month after the initial stock was released.
For your reference, that white dot is a 1mm horned nerite snail egg
this little guy looks to be about 2 weeks old, and I've also had two additional females release in the past 2 days. Happy New Year


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice! Mine are due on the 21st.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Very nice! Mine are due on the 21st.


thx Matt, I guess that female didn't drop her eggs after all...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats really cool looking you have some super shrimp.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Thats really cool looking you have some super shrimp.


thanks Patricia


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats! They look super cute.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

3-day-old baby I just found today.
Compare it with the size of the cyclop on its left...its 0.5mm


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I see them in my tank now too.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

can't say nothing but: fantastic job MATT! 
2.5 gallons...almost impossible to keep the water stable, yet they're still doing their thing~~


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------

